# Diablo 3 welches Level für welchen Akt/Schwierigkeitsgrad?



## Vordack (15. Juni 2012)

*Diablo 3 welches Level für welchen Akt/Schwierigkeitsgrad?*

Moin, wollte nur mal 
Erfahrungen austauschen.

Meine:

Barbar:

War mit Level 33 in Akt 1 Alptraum und bin bis Diablo quasi durchgerusht. bin da jetzt Lvl 38 und er plätttet mich ziemlich, so das ich erst mal andere Chars hochspiele. Liegt mMn an meinem schlechten Equip.

Hexendok

War Lvl 31 in Akt 1 Alptraum und es war das einste durchsterben bei blauen und gelben Mobs. Hab, als ich Level 33 war, den akt neu gestartet. Mal schauen wie es wird. Alles auf normal (Lvl 31) war es echt ein Spaziergang.

Demon Hunter

Hab mit Level 33 Alptraum angefangen und fiege nur so durch Akt 1. Hab gestern ohne Probleme den Skelettkönig gelegt und danach aus gemacht.

Mich wunder nur daß ich mit dem Hexdok so Probleme hatte obwohl alles auf normal echt einfach war. Ich denke es lag an dem Level (31).

Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2012)

Ich hab erst zwei Charaktere, mit denen ich grad zu Anfang Alptraum bin - Möcnh Level 32 und Babar Level 31. Vlt. sind zB die Probleme mit dem Hexendoktor auch taktischer Natur, also vlt. wähle mal andere Skills oder Runenkombis? zB beim Barbaren nutze ich Erdbeben, aber "nur" die zweite Rune, bei der er auch einen Feuerteppich hinter sich herzieht, wenn er läuft. Die "bessere" Rune macht eine verlangsamende Eisfläche, die aber halt nur was nutzt, wenn die Gegner ZUM Barbaren kommen bzw schon da sind...


----------



## Vordack (15. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab erst zwei Charaktere, mit denen ich grad zu Anfang Alptraum bin - Möcnh Level 32 und Babar Level 31. Vlt. sind zB die Probleme mit dem Hexendoktor auch taktischer Natur, also vlt. wähle mal andere Skills oder Runenkombis? zB beim Barbaren nutze ich Erdbeben, aber "nur" die zweite Rune, bei der er auch einen Feuerteppich hinter sich herzieht, wenn er läuft. Die "bessere" Rune macht eine verlangsamende Eisfläche, die aber halt nur was nutzt, wenn die Gegner ZUM Barbaren kommen bzw schon da sind...



Das mit der anderen Skillung habe ich mir natürlich auch schon überlegt. Nur denke ich daß ich in Sachen Monster-Bash-Taktik ganz gut bin  Also mit Barbar und Demon Hunter rushe ich da quasi durch, nur der Hexendok hat mir mit Lvl 31 arg Probleme bereitet.

Für meine Deamon Hunter habe ich aber eine Traumskillung entdeckt.

Mit Skillcalculator kann ich das nicht aufzeigen.

Skill 1: Bola Shot
Shoot out an explosive bola that wraps itself around its target. After 1 second, the bola explodes dealing 130% weapon damage as Fire to the target and an additional 110% weapon damage as Fire to all other targets within 7 yards. 

Rune: Thunder Ball
When the bola explodes, it deals 130% weapon damage as Lightning and has a 35% chance to Stun the primary target for 1.5 seconds. 

Skill 2:
Rapid Fire:
Rapidly fire for 228% weapon damage as Physical. 

Rune: Web Shot:
Slows the movement of affected targets by 80% for 1 seconds. 

Skill 3:
Caltrops
Lay a trap of caltrops on the ground that activates when an enemy approaches. Once sprung, the caltrops Slow the movement of enemies within 12 yards by 60%. This trap lasts 6 seconds. 

Rune: Jagged Spikes
Enemies in the area also take 45% weapon damage. 

Skill 4:
Marked for Death
Marks an enemy. The marked enemy will take 12% additional damage for the next 30 seconds. 

Rune: Marks an enemy. The marked enemy will take 12% additional damage for the next 30 seconds. 

Skill 5:
Evasive Fire
Shoot for 125% weapon damage. If an enemy is in front of you at close range, you will also backflip away 15 yards. 

Rune: Covering Fire
Shoot a spread of bolts that hit up to 3 targets for 125% weapon damage each. 

Skill 6 
Smoke Screen
Vanish behind a wall of smoke, becoming momentarily invisible for 1 seconds. 

Rune: Displacement
Gain 35% movement speed when activated. 

Passive Skills:

Vengeance
Your maximum Hatred is increased by 25. In addition, gain 20 Hatred and 2 Discipline whenever you are healed by a health globe.

Cull the Weak
Damage against slowed enemies increased by 15%. 

Archery
Gain a bonus based on the weapon type of your main hand weapon:

Bow: 15% increased damage
Crossbows: 50% Critical Hit Damage
Hand Crossbows: 10% Critical Hit Chance


----------



## golani79 (15. Juni 2012)

Phu, weiß gar nicht mehr genau, wann ich wo war 

Hexendoktor glaub ich mit 32 auf Nightmare und hatte eigentlich keine Probleme - derzeit bin ich Level 57 in Hölle unterwegs und funktioniert größtenteils auch sehr gut.

Nur bei Elite/Rare/Champions kanns ab und zu mal sein, dass ne gar krasse Kombi dabei ist und ich ab und zu mal das zeitliche segne.


----------



## Worrel (15. Juni 2012)

Nightmare habe ich jeweils mit 30+ angefangen (DH, Monk, Barbar).



Vordack schrieb:


> Für meine Deamon Hunter habe ich aber eine Traumskillung entdeckt.


Seltsam, ohne _Chakram (Razor)_ und ohne _Vault (Tumble)_ ...?
Und für _Marked for Death_ finde ich die "_und weitere Ziele um das Target herum ebenfalls 12% erhöhter Schaden_" Rune _(Grim Reaper) _eigentlich auch sinnvoller.


----------



## Vordack (15. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nightmare habe ich jeweils mit 30+ angefangen (DH, Monk, Barbar).
> 
> 
> Seltsam, ohne _Chakram (Razor)_ und ohne _Vault (Tumble)_ ...?
> Und für _Marked for Death_ finde ich die "_und weitere Ziele um das Target herum ebenfalls 12% erhöhter Schaden_" Rune _(Grim Reaper) _eigentlich auch sinnvoller.



Ich habe jetzt Evasive Fire mit der Turret ersetzt und das find ich noch etwas besser.

Ich entwickle gerade eine "Taktik" nur mit Caltrops Gegner zu töten (45% Weapon Damage dank Rune). Dann noch Cull of the Weak und Mark of Death auf die Viecher, Caltrops 6 mal hintereinander auf eine Stelle und sich freuen  

Chakram mag ich (noch) nicht und Vault hab ich gegen Evasive Fire eingetauscht da ich so auch gut von Gegnern weg komme. Das dumme ist jetzt aber daß ich ja die turret habe. Da muss ich mir noch überlegen wie ich jetzt Smoke Screen verwenden werde da ich ja Evasive fire nicht mehr nutze 

Aber ich werd mir Chakram mal anschauen, danke


----------



## Zerth (17. Juni 2012)

Ich habe eigentlich nie auf das Level geachtet. Es kommt eher auf die richtige Taktik und auf eine Waffe mit hoher DPS an.


----------



## aut-taker (20. Juni 2012)

Levels sind komplett egal, es kommt ausschließlich aufs Equip an (wo Level dann doch eine (kleine) Rolle spielt) 
Hexendoktor sollte eig erst ab Hölle schwierig werden weil dann alle Pets wegfallen, aber mit gutem Equip auch noch kein Problem bis auf paar Champion Kombos. 
Wie gehts euch eigentlich nach dem heutigen nerf-patch?


----------

